# Social security Disability



## Anthony1984 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi, do anyone know how Philippines do 3 yrer review on American expt living in Philippines. I on 3 years already waiting for my review. It it is 4 month past 3 year and I do not get a mail yet for my review. How do they do it? I go to many doctors in Cebu so I also don't know how they do a 3 year review on me. Any one have an experience . thank you for help if you have any know of this


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Anthony1984 said:


> Hi, do anyone know how Philippines do 3 yrer review on American expt living in Philippines. I on 3 years already waiting for my review. It it is 4 month past 3 year and I do not get a mail yet for my review. How do they do it? I go to many doctors in Cebu so I also don't know how they do a 3 year review on me. Any one have an experience . thank you for help if you have any know of this


reading
Your english makes me think you are foreigner to usa....are you on ssi??


----------

